# Fabric paint



## dorsil (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,recently i encouraged myself to try and paint a flag,searched in my local shops for the real paint i found acrylic paint,i decided to paint a flag on 100%cotton,im having fun using this acrylic paint,as im saving a lot of money because if i gave this flag to a real artist it will cost me hundreds of pounds,but as long as im using the paint i come to certain situations that i had to dilute with water so the paint wont be heavy,in certain parts where i had used a large area paint cracked like a lightning,this happened after i let it on pole,the paint was painted about a month ago so it was realy dry.

how should i dilute when im using paint in big area?and can i make something to repair these lines?hope you understood my concern.

can i mention the paint i used?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Dorsil
I should apologize in advance for my profuse ignorance in this department however it occurs to me that if you are attempting to put a design of some sort on a fabric since most Fabrics are colored with dye that perhaps dye would be the preferable medium? Acrylic paint, meanwhile, is acrylic a plastic-like synthetic medium and, being a heavy semi-solid in its dried state would basically lend itself to cracking; the apparent shortfall of dilution would be fading the color.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

And sure, mentioning the brand name of the paint you used is permissable, as far as I know...everyone else does it. 

Winsor!

See that?! Ha ha!


----------



## dorsil (Jul 16, 2013)

hi m8,no im painting on white fabric, its cotton, many flags are made of this material in my country, and I suppose that I had to dilute the paint with some medium or using other technic,soon ill put a attachment of the cracked parts ,


----------



## dorsil (Jul 16, 2013)

The paint I used are for the Brown is Burnt Umber,Winsor&Newton Galeria Acrylic, for the Blue ,Amsterdam Standard Series Acrylic Brilliant Blue, for the White is Winsor&Newton Titanium White,

I don’t know why I have these cracks; maybe I should have damped the fabric before with some water? someone told me that I can wet it with fresh milk, let it dry and then paint, from where I bought the fabric which is cotton had told me that I may give it a light wash before I paint, I forgot, but I talked with a great painter which had painted flags on fabric before, and he told me that I had used to much paint, I had to use more water, then if the area become light in colouer,then I should apply another light coating, please attached are the areas that cracked, how can I fix them? Is there any solution that I can remove the paint then I paint again?

I have an idea, don’t know if it works, I have to try it but im in a break mode now, if I use a light sandpaper and try to remove some paint, what you say?

Please help me resolve this think

Thanks for now


----------

